# So what ya'll think? (todays training)



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I know she is still to passive and we need to work on that. I know the helper is very old but I think it is amazing that he's still doing it with his 78 years. 






I've also talked to my helper about whether or not he is going to quit. He will quit in August so I am in need of a new place. I guess I should follow my parents advise and go to the helper they suggested to me.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Mrs.K said:


> I know she is still to passive and we need to work on that. I know the helper is very old but I think it is amazing that he's still doing it with his 78 years.


GOD BLESS HIM! He is a  of a man. I am 48, worked four dogs in the heat today, and thought I was gonna die. I am so grateful our primary club Helper is a young virile athletic man!

As for your dog, just take your time building her confidence......from the video, it looks like you folks had a great day, just like me. Outside in the fresh air, working your dog, enjoying a day of training....is there anything any better?

Wayne


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> I know the helper is very old but I think it is amazing that he's still doing it with his 78 years


It really is amazing and he looks great for a 78 year old man. Good for him.:thumbup:

My helper moves like he does half the time and he is only 26! I have a box of Snickers set aside. I am hoping that will help. Maybe he is reading this. Hi Betty!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hats off to this Gentleman. I'm 57 and worked three dogs today at 8 am this morning and it was already 86 degrees and I'm definitely not as bushy tailed as I use to be. Thank God our thirty and forty year old helpers were there. Soak up all the knowledge he can give you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Would your helper do training the helper seminars when he finally decides to stop catching dogs Mrs. K? He should, what a gem I bet he is! Bring him along with you when you move to the US


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I remember my mom saying that he's written a book. I have to ask about that and I know that he's been to the US four times to give Seminars but that's a good while ago. 

I wished he'd continue. I know he'll be working in the new helper but he said that once the new president will take over he will no longer go to the dog club because he doesn't want to interfere and that it is time to retire. It's going to be a sad day because there are some people in the club that are going to quit with him. 

The new president is going to be a boxer lady and I don't think some of the Shepherd people like that. So once he's leaving, they are leaving too. :help:


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Mrs K,
What is his name please?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Kurt Mueller, that name is like John Scott or Michael Miller... there are milions of Kurt Muellers. I've tried googling him. It's almost impossible to find anything about him, except for the SV registry where he's registered as the president of the club. I'll try to find out what kind of book that is.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

dog needs more confidence, the long bite in the begining wasnt impressive and i would have liked to see more commitment.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

This is a training question and not a criticism of the helper: at what age do you guys send the pup out by himself for a "long" bite like that? 

Right now I go to one club (where Ike trains - so that's our main club) and do some decoy work on the side for other club (Ring/PSA stuff). At my main SchH club, we don't "send" the dog out for a bite until he is 14-16 months old and even then it's done first with only a 5 yards backup bite and if they like what they see, then they will gradually increase the distance. Up until then all bites are done with the dog restrained (handler as post) and the helper goes in and gives the dog a bite after some agitation and drive switching work. At the other club, the guys will regular send the young dogs out for a bite (even little pups just biting the rag - they will send them out for a "long bite" on the rag). 

Just wondering what other people do with their puppy bitework.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

@Jason: Since my helper quits next week I have to go to a new helper and I've had a long talk with my parents about it. Mom sends me to the helper that used to work Gildo vom Koerbelbach and lots of the Baerenfang dogs. I guess each helper has his own unique way to work the dogs and I can't wait to see how she is being worked there. I know we need more confidence but I was told she has enough drive and all we have to do is to tickle it out. 



lcht2 said:


> dog needs more confidence, the long bite in the begining wasnt impressive and i would have liked to see more commitment.


She's half a year old and learning.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think for us it depends on the dog. One dog might be OK trying a mini long bite (more of a backup) at 10 months while we might have another dog 2 years not doing any yet.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> @Jason: Since my helper quits next week I have to go to a new helper and I've had a long talk with my parents about it. Mom sends me to the helper that used to work Gildo vom Koerbelbach and lots of the Baerenfang dogs. I guess each helper has his own unique way to work the dogs and I can't wait to see how she is being worked there. I know we need more confidence but I was told she has enough drive and all we have to do is to tickle it out.


Good luck with your new helper. And I agree with everyone else - 78 yrs old ... that's amazing!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mrs.K said:


> @Jason: Since my helper quits next week I have to go to a new helper and I've had a long talk with my parents about it. Mom sends me to the helper that used to work Gildo vom Koerbelbach and lots of the Baerenfang dogs. I guess each helper has his own unique way to work the dogs and I can't wait to see how she is being worked there. I know we need more confidence but I was told she has enough drive and all we have to do is to tickle it out.
> 
> 
> 
> She's half a year old and learning.


 
confidence building would help dramticlly, your helper is puting a lot of stress on a dog that young, keep her in prey and keep it simple. you will know when she is ready. keep her doing short sends then increase the distance as she becomes confident and commited.


----------

